# ADA 29g Pre-Journal **(75cm w/ ROUGH STAND PICS)



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

They both look rather large, assuming the duct tape indicates the footprint of your tank. I bought a piece of driftwood when starting my tank based purely on measurements, and though it fit well it ended up dominating the entire tank even after my plants grew in, making the tank appear very small.

They are nice pieces though so you should try them out in the tank and see how it looks. You could always cut them in half too.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I see what what your talking about! Your so very right... I think I might be able to get away with the first one, but not the second... Thanks for the help!


----------



## zackish (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a xP2 on my 29g planted and it's excellent. I would highly recommend it. I can't say enough good about it and especially because it is more bang for your buck. I believe it was only $75 on bigalsonline.com.

Also, I have seen plenty of ADA tanks but what exactly does ADA mean, I feel like such a newb hahaha


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ADA stands for aqua design amano. Tekeshi Amano is a legend in aquscaping, so much so that he has a style named after him, cause he made it, and hes worth millions and sells an entire line of amazing but very pricey aquarium supplies. here is a good link to some of his tanks

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...14399-ada-gallery-pictures-my-trip-japan.html


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I second the XP2. I have one on my 29g and it is excellent. I can't compare them to Fluval though, since I've never owned one, but my Renas have all impressed me. 

I like the first piece of wood better in that position.

Get ferts from Rex....they are cheaper.


----------



## zackish (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I have seen ones like those.
I really like this link:
http://www.aquaristics.com/ada-gallery.php
I can't use that much bandwith at my college so it says bandwith limit exceeded but they are insanely nice tanks.
BTW I kind of like the driftwood offset to the left better.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool, but what should I do about the hole in the bottom of the first piece? I wish that spot was filled with wood, it would look so much nicer... maybe I'll cover it up with some moss...:icon_idea 

Would the XP3 be complete overkill on my tank? cause big al is have a 10% off sale on an already cheap $89 XP3... or should I save some bones and go with the XP2?


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I think people tend to go way overboard on the filtration for their planted tanks. Once the tank is balanced and running well the plants do the majority of the work for you. I have a AquaClear 70 and its more than enough for my tank, even with a heavy fish load.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

So the xp2 will do?


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an xp1 running my 37 gallon (same footprint as your 29 gallon, just taller) and I think it has to much flow. I am very pleased with the quality though. It is silent.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice, so the xp2 it is then!

That must be one TALL aquarium...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not really liking any of the three pieces of sandblasted malaysian wood I bought... good thing I can return them for cash, they were $35 a piece! I'm going to exchange them for some that I might hopefully like better.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

got a xp1 on a planted 29g and love it, in my living dead quiet filters like a beast!

id go with the xp2 its just more filter baskets and a minimal amount of flow more then the xp1.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Deffinitely choose the XP2; fluvals are crap.

If theres a chance for frequent re-scaping/etc, then you might want to consider ditching the powersand, it pulls up quite easily and it's effects supposeably fade away within a few months.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I think what's going to happen is that I'm going to get a scape, and stick with it for a while... I really really want a large HC carpet, and that takes some time. I am going to have to be careful though in terms of just messing around with it, I wouldn't want and powersand visible...


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I just wanted to weigh in on the Filstar discussion ... I've got an XP3 for my 29 planted. I'm so glad I didn't go lower, because if/when I get a bigger tank then this filter will be perfect for it. Until then, I just turn down the flow on the handy-dandy adjustment valve. Not only that, but the xp3 has an extra (3 total) basket for media. Anyway, that's my argument and I'm stickin' to it!

As for the wood, that tall peice might look really good vertically in a corner to hide the intake/return hoses of the filstar xp_. Just load it up with anubias, riccia, moss, java, etc.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

CmLaracy said:


> Cool, but what should I do about the hole in the bottom of the first piece? I wish that spot was filled with wood, it would look so much nicer... maybe I'll cover it up with some moss...:icon_idea


That's easy, just put a plant in front of it to hide the hole.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*responses*

*esarkipato:* well, I'm not going to ever be upgrading to a larger tank for one big reason... I'm going away to college in 2 1/2 years, and I have yet to even set up my first high-tech aquarium, let alone another, larger tank. For someone else, I could see how what your saying is a smart and logical choice, but it just doesnt fit my situation. I'm now set on the xp2, and I'm going to order it from Big Al's before oct. 2 so I can get the 10% off discount from the sal that they are running. Thanks for the help

*tazcrash69* Indeed, if I keep this piece of Malaysian wood, I will certainly tie a lot of moss around it (peacock or Taiwan?, which is better for ADA?) or place some elucharis in front of it. Opinions on what you might think is a good specific way to cover the hole would be great. Remember, I'm going for the style of ADA...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*New wood*

Hey everyone, I just got back from my LFS with some different wood, and I really think I nailed it this time!
( I accidently deleted the pics, sry!)


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

try turning a peice or both upside down, giving a branchy look.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I will definitely try that!, thanks!


----------



## territhemayor (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like those peices of wood. Very nice, try different angles and show us pics. 
Good luck


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Right now I'm boiling them to get the tannins out, when they're done, I'll post some more arrangements

Chris


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

New arrangement down below!
Sorry, my server deleted all the photos, I set it not to now, but everything that got deleted is lost... I'll keep everything from now on in the journal, and wont let anything get deleted, cause after all, the purpose of a journal is to watch progress... :icon_roll


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

2 reminds me of a giant tree 8) I can picture it with java fern or something similar tied on top. 

I like 1 as well, maybe even with the same concept...


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the first one.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't decide between one and two... I like 2, but it won't give me much room for a real HC carpet... 1 looks like that volcaniscape journal a guy made... I can't decide.:icon_eek:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I found a new arrangement, and I have decided that it will be the final one most likely. Believe it or not, thats two pieces of wood, lol










or all the way to the left?




























I like it better to the right a little, it will also provide more space for the Rotala and cyperus ect.

Recommendations for plants to put behind the wood structure wood be nice, right now all I can think of would maybe be some Rotala Rotundafolia with some cyperus helferi behind it. Any others, maybe with some red?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Nightshop said:


> Deffinitely choose the XP2; fluvals are crap.
> 
> If theres a chance for frequent re-scaping/etc, then you might want to consider ditching the powersand, it pulls up quite easily and it's effects supposeably fade away within a few months.


Agreed. I completely echo Nightshop's comments here. In my most recent rescape project I'm not using the powersand. I'm using 100% Aquasoil Amazonia (II). The Powersand was a PITA!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

So what's the status on this tank, CmLaracy?? I'm excited to see what progress, if any, you've made since your last post. I love the 60P b/c I think its the perfect size...and I always like to see what other people do with it...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just recieved the light fixture in the mail, and man it's bright. I'll post pictures later in the week, school is rediculously busy right now... :icon_cry: 

BTW, the progress on this tank is going to be slow until I get all of the hardware, which would be no later than dec. 25... by that time everything should be up and running great, but until then its slow smooth sailing, one product at a time, sry.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bought an XP3*

Hello everyone, I haven't had time to post a pic of the light fixture, but im updating with some news.

Bigalsonline.com is having a rather peculiar deal on the Rena Filstar XP series's. The XP2 is $85, and the XP3 is $90... the XP2 might be overkill, let alone the XP3 on a 29 Galoon, but why not spend the extra $5 dollars for a filter that I could use in the future if I ever invest in a larger tank, or if I just want a rediculously clean 29g, lol. So I did indeed just order it, and it should be here within the next few days, and I'll take pictures of it and the light when it comes. The link to the deal is here for any interested in the very low price!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't had time to post a pic of the light fixture, but im updating with some news.


Ok, so lets see those pics!!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The XP3 will be here tomorrow, I'll post pics of the light fixture and filter when it arrives, unless you want pics of the light right now... then I can arrange that...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Fyi*



CmLaracy said:


> The XP3 will be here tomorrow, I'll post pics of the light fixture and filter when it arrives, unless you want pics of the light right now... then I can arrange that...


I think I can hold out till then. LOL. I noticed that you were soliciting opinions on some of your equipment choices. As far as ADA Amazonia soil is concerned, go with Type II. It is much better and I think it barely even registered Ammonia in the first week and that has dropped to zero the week after and has stayed undetectable. Also, don't you use powersand. It serves it purpose (I guess) but the hassle isn't worth it. I used it in my first tank but in my second one I'm using 100% Amazonia II...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Why is it such a hassle, everyone uses it, and doesn't it help the plants grow?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

it helps, but unless you've got real tough plants like erio, tonina, etc., it's not neccasary.

It's a hassle because if you pull a plant up or something, the little brown/white spots come to the top of the AS making funky specs.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I should just replace it with more AS II? That way'd be cheaper too!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I would def. use all Aquasoil (type II will probably be easiest for you) and zero Powersand; it isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

What's the status on your tank? Any new developments, how about some pics??


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, so the xP3 is here with all of it's media and such. The 30" 2x65w coralife is also here, and both are waiting patiently to be used. Tomorrow I'm ordering some Manzanita from manzanita burlworks to compare witht he Malaysian driftwood I have now. There's not much to take pictures of right now unless you want to see the fixture and filter w/ media and such, which could be arranged. 

As far as the Journal goes, I'm pretty dead set on making a new journal once I actually start the tank so there isn't all of the filler to go through before you get to the actual pictures of the tank in it's planted and growing state. So you could call this more of a pre-setup journal. Later in november I'm either going to order the stuff I've been planning on buying from ADA or the compressed CO2 system I've arranged. The latter will follow weeks after, and the stand will be the last purchase.

List of future purchases and estimated dates

Manzanita Package- *TOMORROW*

2L Powersand Special S
9L ASA II
3L ASA II
3L ASA II powder (for the HC or Utricularia graminifolia carpet, still not sure on which one, they're both such beautiful carpet plants)
250mL Brighty Step 1
250mL Brighty K
250mL Green Brighty Special Lights
**Late November/early December
*

CO2 System - *Late November/early December*

Stand - *around Xmas*


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

can't wait to see it set up in the new journal!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks man, I think its going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Thanks man, I think its going to be a lot of fun!


Well here we are in November...just a matter of a few weeks now right?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, sry for the lack of updates and pictures, sophmore year is killing me, my workload is beyond rediculous. A four day weekend is coming up and I hope to go more in-depth then. In the last week or so I have taken a change of heart on the aquarium I'm going to be using. I'm hoping that I will delay almost everything until december 25th (sry styxx, I know im killing you, but it will be worth it ;p) and instead of using the 29g, buying an ADA 75-p and going top of the line. I'm hoping to get some offers on my 29g which has been posted in that swap and shop for $80, perfect condition w/ filter and complete hood.

One thing I'm still debating is wether or not to use just the 2x65w PC with the 75cm coming out to 3.1wpg, or to buy a 2x18w t5 to accompany the 2x65 pc for a total of 4.0 wpg. Granted, the 75cm is 42 gallons.

My two main purposes for this change are the increased 6'' of depth which makes it a world easier to scape then the 12'' I have now, and the amazing frameless look that the ADA tanks supply, cause trim just annoys me... lol


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh you *are* killing me!!! LOL! But I certainly can't fault you for wanting to get a larger tank. Believe me if I could get away with it in my apartment I would but there's no way...As far as lighting...more is always better. You can always reduce lighting but once you've bought everything that you're going to buy you can't increase it without additional expense. So spending it up front is always the best policy and investing in the best quality for the price has always been a policy of mine. And of course since I have an ADA tank, I can assure you it *is* worth it, believe me. You *will* be amazed at the quality of the construction (especially the seams...just...wow...you'll see). Keep us posted!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a feeling this dood is gonna just sell everything and leave us hanging with a few pic's of some DW on a carpet! HAHA!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

lol! You might be right, I hope not !


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

no way mott, definitely not! I'm fully into this, to far to get out, lol. Basically all I need now is the new tank, substrate, ferts, and CO2. The Manzanita came about 15 min ago btw


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Are you telling me we got 4 pages into a journal and you don't have A TANK?

Lights and driftwood are important, but you cant have an aquascape without something to hold AQUA.:eek5:

EDIT: Ahh, wait, you have a tank but changed you mind about using it- I get it.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

indeed, very intriguing ain't it, lol


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, well I just ordered the 75cm from ADG and the accompanying $150 worth of 18L of ASA II, 3L of ASA II Powder, 2L PS Special S, and 500mL of Brighty K and 500mL of Brighty Step 1. I've finally done it and everything should be here in about two weeks. It's finally going to happen, and soon I will be making a new journal for the 75cm. Thanks everyone for the help and support

Chris

Edit: I just realized that my 75cm will be the first one to be journaled on TPT Forums!!!!! The pressure is on!!!! :eek5: :icon_eek:  :help: :hihi:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*awesome*



CmLaracy said:


> Ok, well I just ordered the 75cm from ADG and the accompanying $150 worth of 18L of ASA II, 3L of ASA II Powder, 2L PS Special S, and 500mL of Brighty K and 500mL of Brighty Step 1. I've finally done it and everything should be here in about two weeks. It's finally going to happen, and soon I will be making a new journal for the 75cm. Thanks everyone for the help and support
> 
> Chris
> 
> Edit: I just realized that my 75cm will be the first one to be journaled on TPT Forums!!!!! The pressure is on!!!! :eek5: :icon_eek:  :help: :hihi:


Oh I am excited now! I personally think you could have went without the PS but I can't wait to see it happen...I checked in the ADA catalouge and there are three 75cm listed. Which one are you getting? There are 6mm, 8mm, and 10mm glass thickness versions of the standard type. The next time I buy one, I think I'm going to buy the "Cube Garden Clear" or "Cube Garden Superior" varieties (pg. 122)...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

8mm glass, its the only one ADGshop.com has for the 75P.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

okay, the 75P came yesterday, and everything is here and ready to go
.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
...........
............
.............
.............. except for the stand, which I am currently making, lawl.
everything ended up costing me a about 1K, so I hope this will be worth it!
Cheers! be on the lookout for my 75P journal in the photo album within the next few weeks!

Thanks
Chris

EDIT: the stand is being made by my cousin and I right now, he's an engineer, and he came up with the plans and everything. We spent about $200 on raw supplies are already underway in building the frame. It's going to be 28" high and flush to the tank, almost an exact copy of the ada version is what we're shooting for. One thing I cant decide on is the color, options below

Really Dark Wood Stain
4 layers of Black paint
Grey Formica
Black Formica


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

thank goodness...i've been sitting over here dying in anticipation!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

haha, awesome, thanks styxx, I'm glad to have someone that I know will appreciate the work and enjoy seeing it progress as much as I will!!

Oh, and did I ever tell you my age?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Pictures Are A Must


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

when I start the new journal I will upload em, I just won't be starting the planting and filling and such for another 2-4 weeks and I don't want a 4 page journal with just pictures of the stuff. I'll post a picture of the supplies on this journal in like 15 min, stay tuned.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, I lugged the very heavy tank all the way to the spot I wanted it, took the pictures, and brought it back, only realizing while uploading that I had it backwards.... ugghh, the ADA sticker is in the back, just deal with it... The tank is huge, I could fit in it, the pictures just don't do it any justice in terms of scale, its about 42 gallons, or 160L...







































Here's the ADA supplies ordered from ADGShop.com











And here is everything else











Please pardon the quality of my digital camera, it's nearly as old as I am :hihi: and I'm not kidding... :wink:


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Some nice equipment there!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks!! I love buying the stuff, don't know why, hahahaha. I dont think anyone could even comprehend how excited I am to start this tank omg!!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> haha, awesome, thanks styxx, I'm glad to have someone that I know will appreciate the work and enjoy seeing it progress as much as I will!!
> 
> Oh, and did I ever tell you my age?


No you didn't! And yes, I can tell how excited you are about this process. I would strongly urge you to invest in at least 2 bags of Purigen. You will need it for the Aquasoil's initial issues, as well as some bleach to recharge them...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

will do on the purigen!! I have a $70 credit to my lfs store and I've been planning on using that for purigen and plants, thanks.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

no one else? lol


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> no one else? lol


Post it and they will come...I have a thread that's going on its 6th page now and only recently are some "heavy hitters" starting to take notice....sometime you have to have a thread that's 10 pages to get some status! And of course posts in the thousands helps...but I've been on here since 2003? But never was a big poster...just don't seem to have the time...keep up the good work and do not predicate your actions upon the perceived receptivity of your thoughts by others...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

AHHH looking good.

Drools.

Can't wait to see the set-up. Recently, I prefer looking at pictures of set-ups more than the actual plants + fishes.

Subscribed.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

BTW you must have dropped a lot of $$ even with discount. Hope it's worth it, especially since you're still in college. 

I'm in 2nd year too, I just bought all 3 of Takashi Amano's books instead of trying to buy his stuff.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeh, it costed quite a few coin, but it'll be worth it. I'm starting a new journal for the 75P once I start it, I don't want to have these 5 pages of filler before you actually get to the planted tank. I'm actually not in college, high school would be the proper term, lol... but my sis is in college if that counts for anything?



dekstr said:


> BTW you must have dropped a lot of $$ even with discount. Hope it's worth it, especially since you're still in college.
> 
> I'm in 2nd year too, I just bought all 3 of Takashi Amano's books instead of trying to buy his stuff.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

haha ok

When I was in high school all I did was skip class and go out and play, none of this fish / plant stuff. And spent all my money on that. Good thing you saved for the tank though!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

haha, if I skipped my parents would kill me!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha true.

I went to class then went on a long washroom break.
But once I turned 18, I would just call the attendance lady myself.

Had a lot of detention though.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

hahaha, nice. I can't afford to miss class anymore, the workload is just too big.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ok, enough with the talking...more with the aquascaping...I need to see some progress here or I'm going to collapse. lol.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't, I haven't finished the stand. EVERYTHING is here, except for the stand. I was hoping to get my hands on some seiryu stone but I can't seem to manage it. Now we're just waiting on the stand...


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tick tock tick tock tick tock... Haha. This is gonna be real nice once it gets going. Just have patience. Remember that good things take time. Best of luck!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeb210 said:


> This is gonna be real nice once it gets going. Just have patience. Remember that good things take time.


Thanks man, this is exactly how I feel about it, I really don't want to rush it at all. I want to think everything out and make sure everything is as close to right as possible the first time.


Oh, and I'm making a trip to my cousin's on sat. or sun. so I'll be able to come back to you guys with the stand's progress. He said no later than the 25th

Chris


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice equipment man! I'm setting up my first high tech planted tank over Christmas break as well. Can't wait to see what you can do with what you've got! I'm going to be using a 40/50g AGA so that's going to save me a nice chunk of change.


----------



## matt s (Jun 6, 2007)

Cant wait to see what all you do with the 75cm, ADA tanks are so nice.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Same here. I know you've been planning this for quite a while.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

yeh, about a year and a half now...

thanks for all the encouragement guys, it really helps me stay motivated!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Alright so what's going on here?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just talked to my cousin and he's got the frame finished, and is now cutting out the side panels. The doors might take a bit longer. I didn't get to go down and visit because of weather conditions so unfortunately I have no pics to show for. I'm hoping it will be done by xmas but I'm seriously doubting it.

As for the hardware situation, I realized something while gazing upon my pile of geek-plant-tech, that I would simply be ruining the asthetics of my prestine and costly ADA tank by placing the UGLY Rena intake and spraybar inside it's volume. Thus I once again opened up the infinite bank account which is Christmas and requested that my sister not buy me Assassin's Creed, but a set of shiny and nice LILY PIPES!! YAY FOR ME!! We ordered them and they should be here soon, all I have to do now is think of something to get her... Hmmm.... any ideas? she's 18 and having fun at college....

well back to the tank. Well these are them... in their full glory I guess




















Weeellllll then, now that I have informed you of the hardware updates, I am very pleased to say that I also have a HARDscape update, one ivolving some stone named Seiryu! I'll be purchasing around 6-7 nice accent pieces for bordering and shaping the manzanita. Well thats all the info I have for you guys right now... Stay tuned, and be on the look out for the OFFICIAL journal, it could pop up at any time you know...


Peace out


EDIT: oh and I also ordered a coralife powercenter, it came, but I'm not gonna bother posting pics. No biggy...


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

College and 18 eh? Get her me, im single and 20, haha. I can be shipped priority at my own cost, over night too. No heat pack required, though a blanket might be nice.

Everything is looking good. If you don't mind me asking, how much would you say your total cost would be for the ADA tank, all that Nature Aquarium stuff and the AS and what not. I'm really wanting to set one up in my parents house but they're all like, ''posh'' and stuff and don't want any of those big ''bulky'' tanks. I'm sure that they're looking for that ADA style thats neat and tidy but we don't really have an ADA supplier up here and so i have really now way of figuring out costs for it all from a mail-order.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The tank was 320 with shipping, and the ADA stuff was about 160, lol :flick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

The title to this thread says "pics on pages 5&6"...but there's only 3 pages to this thread...fyi.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

no theres six... atleast on my computer theres six, and my other computer...


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Definitely 6 pages dude.



I'm Anxious to see how it turns out!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Me Too!!!! Ahhhhh


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

styxx said:


> The title to this thread says "pics on pages 5&6"...but there's only 3 pages to this thread...fyi.


it depends on your settings as to how many post per page you select. i.e. if you select fewer post per page, you will have more pages and vise versa. :hihi:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

danepatrick said:


> it depends on your settings as to how many post per page you select. i.e. if you select fewer post per page, you will have more pages and vise versa. :hihi:


aha! That must be it because I have only 3 pages on this thread but I like to have as much fit on a single page view as possible...just a personal preference...Dane I knew one day you'd actually say something valuable, who would have thought you'd squeak in at the end of 2007?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

CmLaracy said:


> hahaha, nice. I can't afford to miss class anymore, the workload is just too big.


What classes you taking?

I'm doubled up in math, and taking all "Honors" classes. Workload is manageable, tend to do homework in school... etc etc not a bad year just stress is a bit high with Algebra II then FST (Functions, statistics & Trigonometry) but with the new algebra II books that will replace FST in the future they're always overlapping helping it some, but I wish math where separated a bit more. Having a basically free day is nice though:hihi: 

As per the tank, it looks great so far:flick: I wouldn't mind a tank like that. Only $320 shipped??? Maybe I'll convince my parents to let me buy one this spring, I hate the 55g. How deep is that?

I was going to comment saying get lilypipes, but you did already!

-Andrew
PS. You're most likely 15 or about to turn 15. Possibly 16 like me because of the time of your birthday:hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> What classes you taking?
> 
> I'm doubled up in math, and taking all "Honors" classes. Workload is manageable, tend to do homework in school... etc etc not a bad year just stress is a bit high with Algebra II then FST (Functions, statistics & Trigonometry) but with the new algebra II books that will replace FST in the future they're always overlapping helping it some, but I wish math where separated a bit more. Having a basically free day is nice though:hihi:
> 
> ...


Your right, I am 15! I'm in all honours and one AP course. I was going to double up on math but instead I took Spanish 3. The tank is so nice, far more than I could have imagined. It looks like the glass is created in a cube-like state, and not put together with Silicon, the craftsmanship is just that good. The ablsolute BARE MINIMUM of perfectly placed silicon is used, and in result is not visible WHATSOEVER. The tank itself is $200, and jeff got me a good deal on shipping, just $120. The tank is 75cmx45cmx45cm, or 29.5"x18"x18". I'm selling my 29 gallon because I simply could not stand the 12" depth, not enough room for a hardscape. 

Thanks for the interest!! :hihi: 

Chris



Here is just a little preview of the upcoming journal:

Dosing Per Day
1mL = 1 Pump

(Maxi) 
8mL Potassium 
7mL Trace Elements

(Normi)
6mL Potassium
5mL Trace Elements

(Mini)
3mL Potassium
2mL Trace Elements

(Micro)
2mL Potassium
1mL Trace Elements

(Nano)
1mL Potassion
.5mL Trace Elements (one pump every other day)


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*riiiiiiiiiggghhht....*



CmLaracy said:


> Your right, I am 15! I'm in all honours and one AP course. I was going to double up on math but instead I took Spanish 3. The tank is so nice, far more than I could have imagined. It looks like the glass is created in a cube-like state, and not put together with Silicon, the craftsmanship is just that good. The ablsolute BARE MINIMUM of perfectly placed silicon is used, and in result is not visible WHATSOEVER. The tank itself is $200, and jeff got me a good deal on shipping, just $120. The tank is 75cmx45cmx45cm, or 29.5"x18"x18". I'm selling my 29 gallon because I simply could not stand the 12" depth, not enough room for a hardscape.
> 
> Thanks for the interest!! :hihi:
> 
> ...


Yes, that sounds about right, depending on plant mass and growth...I knew you would love the ADA tank. You quite correct in terms of the craftsmanship. I don't know how in the h*ll they do the silicone but its truly amazing that it doesn't leak...my next one is going to be the super clear version with the starfire glass...needless to say... $$$$...get this journal going already!!!!:hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

My cousin just sent me a picture to my phone of the stand, and the entire frame is done. Now just the panels, doors, and finish (next topic of discussion). **Anticipation Growing** :icon_bigg :bounce: :angel:

About the finish, should I go for a dark stain, pure black, or some black or gray Formica? I can't decide...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

CmLaracy said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture to my phone of the stand, and the entire frame is done. Now just the panels, doors, and finish (next topic of discussion). **Anticipation Growing** :icon_bigg :bounce: :angel:
> 
> About the finish, should I go for a dark stain, pure black, or some black or gray Formica? I can't decide...


Depends the style you want to go for also the placement and if it would look good with this Vs. that.

I would go with a subtle color a gray tone or something similar not to detract but only emphasize the tank.

-Andrew


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture to my phone of the stand, and the entire frame is done. Now just the panels, doors, and finish (next topic of discussion). **Anticipation Growing** :icon_bigg :bounce: :angel:
> 
> About the finish, should I go for a dark stain, pure black, or some black or gray Formica? I can't decide...


Black. I'm a minimalist at (my evil) heart...lol.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

styxx said:


> Black. I'm a minimalist at (my evil) heart...lol.


Pretty much the Grinch. (sorry to hijack again. lol) :flick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

danepatrick said:


> Pretty much the Grinch. (sorry to hijack again. lol) :flick:


completely accurate statement.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Good luck with the setup...Looks good so far.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hardscape w/ Manzanita*

The is most likely the Hardscape that I will be going with. Of course some minor adjustments will hopefully be made, and large ones being possible. I think it came out pretty nicely, and once again my ancient camera does it no justice.... 











Or this one!!???!?!?!? I can't decide! :help: 











In terms of plant placement against the scape, the is going to be some narrow leaf Java in the center of the arrangement which will serve the purpose of merging the pieces into what will appear like one solid arrangement. Back in the left corner there will be some Cyperus Helferi draping over with some Eleochairs Viv. surrounding it, and some Echinordorus Tenellus in every crevice around and in the base of the structure. Then outside of that will be UG and HC. I'm still debating wether or not to cover the wood with moss. Comments, suggestions, and advice are WANTED!!! Criticize me!! :help: :help: 

As for stone, I'm still trying to manage some Seiryu Stone, rather unsuccessfully, it's seemingly impossible to get right now :help: . I want some stone to blend it all together and make it easier on the eyes.

Please I'd really like input from other sets of eyes, tell me any little thing you don't like. I want it to be as best as it can and I'm willing to make any changes necessary. Thanks

Chris

Edit: I only had my 2x65w fixture on there, not t with the 2x18w T5, which believe it or not, makes a large difference in how bright that tank is... :tongue:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I feel that I may need more verticality, or even to completely redo it... I'm not the greatest with hardscapes... they're tough to get right. Help!!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i really like the second one!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to post 3 new ones that I like better, again, I can't decide which...


Edit: Here they are


#1











#2











#3


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

What are you planning on doing with substrate? 100% AS, or some sand? For what its worth, I like #1 the best.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

So far I've been all for the idea of Powersand and AS, nothing else, 100% because of the "mixing factor". I really don't want a gross mish-mash of Sand and AS. Kept separate, it looks great, but keeping it that way is too demanding... The open area to the right of the structure is going to be filled with an HC carpet. Any suggestions on the wood?


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

to be completely honest (and i think that is what you want) i don't like the light-colored squiggly piece that sticks up in the back. i'm still going with the one i told you i liked in the previous post.


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

danepatrick said:


> to be completely honest (and i think that is what you want) i don't like the light-colored squiggly piece that sticks up in the back. i'm still going with the one i told you i liked in the previous post.


I agree but the more I think about it, the more I realize that I love the look of ADA tanks when wood/plants break the surface of the water. Its probably one of the most aesthetically pleasing aspects of a rimless tank.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Tainted Glory said:


> I agree but the more I think about it, the more I realize that I love the look of ADA tanks when wood/plants break the surface of the water. Its probably one of the most aesthetically pleasing aspects of a rimless tank.


Thats why I did it, I wanted something to break the surface of the water for the ADA look. The second reason for the change was to add some more vertical aspects to the scape. Thanks for the opinions! I appreciate it, its the only way to make things better. I'm going to spend more time contemplating the hardscape, wait for more opinions and criticisms, and for the final set-up so I can really judge how it all will look. Thanks


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Looks good!*



CmLaracy said:


> The is most likely the Hardscape that I will be going with. Of course some minor adjustments will hopefully be made, and large ones being possible. I think it came out pretty nicely, and once again my ancient camera does it no justice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would echo Danepatrick's thoughts; I like the 2nd arrangement as well. And in terms of moss...I would have it completely covered. The Java fern is a great idea and if placed correctly can become a truly magnificent centerpiece with some TLC and time.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

the title says "hardscape finalized". i don't see where you chose one. so which one is it???


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry, thats a typo, it isn't finalized. I have another arrangement that I really like and that I though you guys might like a lot too. I'll post pictures of it later.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

It is increasingly apparent that I'm going to have to get my friends in Verona to head over to Franklin Lakes and get this thing going....lol!!! [joking] I love the wood of course and can't wait to see this thing actually set up and moving along. CmLaracy is trying to kill me with this thread...my heart can't take much more anticipation...I'm a wreck.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> It is increasingly apparent that I'm going to have to get my friends in Verona to head over to Franklin Lakes and get this thing going....lol!!! [joking] I love the wood of course and can't wait to see this thing actually set up and moving along. CmLaracy is trying to kill me with this thread...my heart can't take much more anticipation...I'm a wreck.


Bwhahahahahahah, and in your journal you state how patient you are, lol!! I'm going to post the pic in about 15 minutes. 

About the dealys, I WANT THIS THING GOING TO!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHHHH but the gosh darn stand is taking a while to make so nothing can be set up until it's done. Styxx, you'll be in the bed next to mine in the ER in a couple of weeks from now after we both have heart attacks... I'm about to bust an artery over here with all the suspense, especially being that its going to be my first PT....


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

And here is my favorite so far, the Narrow Leaf Java will go in the center.












Compared to this, which is everyone else's favorite












So now I really need to decide on these two...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Bwhahahahahahah, and in your journal you state how patient you are, lol!! I'm going to post the pic in about 15 minutes.
> 
> About the dealys, I WANT THIS THING GOING TO!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHHHH but the gosh darn stand is taking a while to make so nothing can be set up until it's done. Styxx, you'll be in the bed next to mine in the ER in a couple of weeks from now after we both have heart attacks... I'm about to bust an artery over here with all the suspense, especially being that its going to be my first PT....


hahaha...no doubt. I'll be there with you trying to breath. lol! I have to say that I'm not too keen with those tiny little twigs that you've shown in this most recent post (in tank) but of course it ultimately will be up to whatever you decided because you have to be the on happy with that decision!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

styxx said:


> but of course it ultimately will be up to whatever you decided because you have to be the on happy with that decision!


exactly!
the first useful thing he's said yet! :hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

The second one, it's much fuller looking.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok then, the general consensus seems to be that the one with the twigs braking the water is inferior to the one with thicker branches. It may very well look much nicer, but do you think it might be TOO much once its planted? Any opinions on that will really help clear things up for me. Thanks for the opinions and I really think that they are going to help make the final product much nicer. thanks everyone roud:


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't believe this thread is three pages long and you don't have water in the tank yet.

edit: I guess that made it four!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, I guess I've made it pretty long, not purposely of course. I also think that people have been kind enough to help me with all my questions posted here, and I presume people have found it somewhat interesting. The length is the reason for my planning of starting a new journal once everything starts getting set up. And the fact that I completely changed the tank...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Keep up the great didactic work...*



CmLaracy said:


> yeah, I guess I've made it pretty long, not purposely of course. I also think that people have been kind enough to help me with all my questions posted here, and I presume people have found it somewhat interesting. The length is the reason for my planning of starting a new journal once everything starts getting set up. And the fact that I completely changed the tank...


Good point. Education is always a good idea before taking on a project....ahhh...I can remember it was only yesterday...er...a few years ago when I first started my stumbling into planted tanks. If only I had done the work that you're doing now I would have known a lot more than I did when I started and could have avoided a few disasters!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> Good point. Education is always a good idea before taking on a project....ahhh...I can remember it was only yesterday...er...a few years ago when I first started my stumbling into planted tanks. If only I had done the work that you're doing now I would have known a lot more than I did when I started and could have avoided a few disasters!


Haha, one key method I live by is trying to be as many steps ahead of anybody, or anything, as I can. Be it sports, and trying to fool the opponent or understand what he is going by knowing more than him, or what he knows, or anything competitive, it seems to have transfered into my everyday habits and the general method in which I run my life. It may seem mildly comical to some of you, but I find that one of my biggest influences in this positive habit has been my semi-pro career in Halo 1 2 & 3. Being one of the most tactical, thought inducing experiences of my life, each and every time I play in the semi-pro circuit, has significantly upped my intelligence and daily habits IMO. Now this is not to say that you can play halo and get smarter by playing against anyone, but only by playing against people infinitely better than you, that would otherwise dominate you and your team (team strategy too!) in terms of skill. You need to OUTSMART them by knowing more than they do, and by using tactics so advanced that the numerous variables make it either a crapshoot or a moneymaker. It's all about preperation, and making adjustments on the fly to improve your original plans and thoughts (why do you think they recently introduced it in visual training for the armed forces?). One millionth of a second can make all the difference between a win and a loss, and shows the importance of previous preparation, and having the upper hand on tactics through pre-meditation. Now you may say its just a game, but its not called a semi-pro circuit for nothing, we be playin' fo MONEY! lol (my team won over 3k!! split four ways of course...  )

So the basic point of the story is that generally, I try to make myself as prepared as possible before delving into anything, the results are always better! trust me!


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

What's your name. I've probably played Halo 2 with you at MLGs last year.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I was evilmuffin13 back then, everyone called me evil, now I'm I Evil13 I. I played H3 for a lil, only enough to get to 39. I got some crazy fileshares, double headshots, rampages, ect. check em out.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

CmLaracy said:


> So the basic point of the story is that generally, I try to make myself as prepared as possible before delving into anything, the results are always better! trust me!


If your ever out this way look me up and I'll run you through a live fire shoot house. Its a little different than gaming, but just as addictive.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Badcopnofishtank said:


> If your ever out this way look me up and I'll run you through a live fire shoot house. Its a little different than gaming, but just as addictive.


NICE!!!!!!! :icon_bigg roud: :icon_bigg roud: 

I'm in Arizona often, I might actually take you up on offer!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I thinks the second scape is the best. Unless you get more Manzanita wood and choose branches that are the same thickness and arrange them so they are partially out of the tank. BTW Im thinking of getting an ADA solar lamp 150watt MH, with no PC bulbs. Do you or anyone think the ADA 75cm is the right size? I have a 60cm 18gal and that would be over kill. the 90p may be too big for one 150watt MH. Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll be honest, I've only read the last 2 pages of this thread so I may be repeating what's already been said. 

I like the 2nd scape. However, someone suggested to me that I do hardscape with substrate in the tank. After placing some soil in there, it changed things drastically. I now understand why that's important.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Matthew_Machine said:


> I'll be honest, I've only read the last 2 pages of this thread so I may be repeating what's already been said.
> 
> I like the 2nd scape. However, someone suggested to me that I do hardscape with substrate in the tank. After placing some soil in there, it changed things drastically. I now understand why that's important.


I have had a feeling that this would be so, and I bet you're right. Thanks.




> BTW Im thinking of getting an ADA solar lamp 150watt MH, with no PC bulbs. Do you or anyone think the ADA 75cm is the right size? I have a 60cm 18gal and that would be over kill. the 90p may be too big for one 150watt MH. Sorry for the thread hijack.


Thats what I'm doing in around August, and it sounds perfect. The MH will definitely be enough for a 90P, and very high light for the 75P. I'd say go for it, it's a great fixture. 

and as a note guys, everyone helps me out sooooo much, so I feel as though I should help people in return, so don't worry at all if you feel that your comment might be hijacking the thread. Just post it, I dont mind. Forums are for helping people. roud:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just ordered 10lbs of zebra rock from Aqua Forest Aquarium, I hope it'll be enough, and good stuff... Does anyone happen to have a picture of zebra stone, or of weighted rocks so I could see roughly how much I'm getting?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure screename was sending 20lbs in a flat rate priority box (this is syru stone)

I wouldn't expect too much,

-Andrew


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

he sold all of his seiryu stone


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

what type of E. Tenellus is in the foreground of this ADA scape?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

That's not E. Tenellus thats Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis aka Microsword. I'm almost certain of it...its a challenging plant. To get this level of growth requires time and lighting. It won't grow worth a damn for like 2 months and then BAM! It will take off and cover EVERY square surface of substrate (even where there's little light!) At least, that's been my experience with it...its really awesome but highly invasive so as you can see here Amano allowed it to grow as much as it wanted except for the corners...which makes sense considering its growth pattern.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, well I'm planning on using either E. Tenellus or Microsword to act as a thicket in and round the nooks and crannies of the hardscape. Then HC everywhere else. I also might use Utricularia Graminifolia instead of the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis or Echinodorus Tenellus. Which will grow best in the shade of the wood and rock structure? And I don't want my surrounding HC being invaded, so something not to invasive would be nice. Which of the three?


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

CmLaracy said:


> what type of E. Tenellus is in the foreground of this ADA scape?


That is infact Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis not E Tenellus. I have both, and E Tenellus is larger and more assymetrical in growth. It doesn't grow as compact as Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis either.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

so which of the three should I use?


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

I would go with the HC and Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis.The shorter length would not overshadow the HC too much I think. I have no experience with Utricularia Graminifolia.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

How does the zebra stone look?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The stones will be here on friday. the lily pipes arrived on monday, and when the stones come I'll post pictures. Thanks


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> The stones will be here on friday. the lily pipes arrived as monday, and when the stones come I'll post pictures. Thanks


Thank God!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

my cousin said the stand will be done in no later than a week. Thats all you have to wait.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

wow. wish i had the money to spend on all ADA gear. that's some pricey stuff there. ... when i was a soph in HS my biggest spending was on a pair of $120 soccer cleats....

looks awesome though. the ADA tanks sure are impressive! i'm having simlar hardscape problems as you... hopefully i can figure it out. i should start a journal but i'd be embarrassed of my ugly aquascape haha.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*They're Here, And The Stand's Almost Done, Omg*

The Zebra Stone just arrived moments ago and two of the three pieces are exactly what I was looking for, ACCENT. The third piece is rather large to be accompanied by manzanita.... So, I'm going to try it out and see what works, and if it's too large, I may just have to break it!!! :icon_twis :icon_twis lol

Pics soon to come (next 10 minutes)

BTW, I'm going to pick up the FINISHED stand from my cousins on saturday, 1/5. Then me and my dad are going to paint it either that day or the next. My plant shipments are going out on the 7th, and should arrive by the end of next week.... GAHH.... well, only a few more weeks to go. 

Opinions needed, all of the hardscape materials are finally within my possession, should I put the powersand and aquasoil in, and start the official thread, posting pictures of optional hardscapes? 


Thanks guys


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll be waiting patiently for the pics of your start up.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the VERY ROUGH hardscape. Many critiques needed!! Thanks :thumbsup: 

I'm planning on hving E. Tenellus in and around all of the manzanita and Zebra stone. The emtpy space is going to be HC. behind the lone small rock is going to be a small amount either E. Tenellus, Eleocharis Parvula or vivipara. In the middle of the Manzanita scape is going to be a large narrow leaf java plant, and in the back left corner is going to be some large cyperus helfer surrounded by eleocharis vivipara. The manzanita is going to covered with taiwan moss. Cheers!





























EDIT: BTW, the bottom of the large rock that is mostly white will be submersed pretty deeply into the aquasoil to hide the white, and minimize the size.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks great so far, only thing I would change is to raise the tip of the back right manzanita an inch or 2 so it is more visible behind the big middle rock.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ValorG said:


> Looks great so far, only thing I would change is to raise the tip of the back right manzanita an inch or 2 so it is more visible behind the big middle rock.


GOOD ONE!, I would not have caught that, and I see what you mean. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

ok well you know how _i_ am, so here it goes. =]
i don't mind the position of the wood, but we definitely have to do something with the rocks mister. i, personally, think you need at least one or two more and one thats a little larger than your largest one now. i would take the largest one, and fix it diagonal facing inward to create some balance with the wood. i'd also swap where the smallest sized and middle sized ones are.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

danepatrick said:


> I would take the largest one, and fix it diagonal facing inward to create some balance with the wood. i'd also swap where the smallest sized and middle sized ones are.


Very good idea. thanks a bunch. on the topic of more stones, I can't get em. I'm about $400 dollars over my budget and simply don't have the time. The stones are meant to be accent pieces. I have A LOT more wood, so if the hardscape needs more, its got to be the wood. 

The ideas on the changing of the positions of the rocks were great, and don't worry about being honest AT ALL, I need harsh criticism, I've never worked with rock-scapes before. Thanks


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*Here we go, revision!*

#1











--OR--

#2


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

#1 
That other stick sticks out too much IMO. Maybe if it were shorter...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

mrbman7 said:


> #1
> That other stick sticks out too much IMO. Maybe if it were shorter...


You're 100% right, thanks


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

my first choice was #2 then after the comment by mrbman, i kind of see what he means. and take that damn rock from the back and move it forward! LOL.
i don't feel like looking back and looking but did you plan to do the complete right side in a foreground plant, or did you plant to do the traditional stems in the rear and foregrounders in the front? if you plan to do a complete foreground on the side, then bring that rock right in between those two roots on the right. if you plan on putting stems in the rear, then i would just move it up about 4" and maybe put some anubias on it to cover the lower half of the stems.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

no stems here, and yes, a full foreground carpet of HC in that empty right hand spot. Thats why I thought the rock would look nice there, out in the HC field with a little bit of parvula behind it. Where should I move it again, I can't really get where you're trying to tell me to move it. Thanks!


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Consider shifting the whole layout right 4-5 inches, so the large stone is off center a little. It being close to the middle draws your eye to one point in the tank. I agree that more stones would be ideal, but maybe adding a little more wood to the left side of the tank will help with the balance?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*#3*

#3


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, any opinions on #3?

My cousin just came over with the stand, it's 3/4's of the way done and STUNNING!. I can't even begin to imagine how many hours he's put into it. First of all, it could hold a house, second of all, ITS PERFECTLY FLUSH, ADA QUALITY!!! I can't believe it, what a great guy. He's doing it for free and everything, but he says he enjoys it. Though it was a nice excuse for me to give him a rather large Xmas present, $100 cash. But to me, it's still not enough, the hard work and amount of time and care he has putting into making it values in the high hundreds. Im so excited, and it might be done SATURDAY!! :icon_eek: :flick:


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

I prefer the rock placement of #3 but love the wood in #2. Maybe move the furthest stone to the right in #2 forward a bit and call it a day. 

Post some pics of the stand.


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

Chris, you're killing me! :flick: You get the award for "longest tank journal without water" 

Toss some substrate in there and get some HC growing emersed in there til the stand is done. Then you can play with the hardscape to your hearts content and get a jump start on growing stuff.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The stand is going to be done too soon to start that though. and some of the plants wont be here until the 1/17 which I just found out a couple f minutes ago. Lowcaster's shipments were delayed, arghhh. O well. Hang in there guys, just keep thinking, "eventually" :icon_roll


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> The stand is going to be done too soon to start that though. and some of the plants wont be here until the 1/17 which I just found out a couple f minutes ago. Lowcaster's shipments were delayed, arghhh. O well. Hang in there guys, just keep thinking, "eventually" :icon_roll


you use him too??!? haha Ive been to his house a couple of times to pick up plants, waiting on L. aromatica to come in actually.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I havent yet, I'll be awaiting some Cyperus helferi and Eleocharis Vivipara


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

the rock's don't do it for me, more of them perhaps? until the substrate is in I don't think the scape will be fully realised because substrate alters everything again and opens up new possibilities.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with the whole substrate thing. You really liked it better without the rocks?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

NOooo sorry should have been clearer, I think it need's more rocks, but not yet, once the substrate is in. 
It's going to be really nice, just hurry up and fill it so I can be proved right


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

haha, thanks, and no worries. I guess youre almost excited as I am to get this thing going. I really think it might be the longest dragged out setup EVAr... LOL. but anyway, I'll see what I can do in terms of getting the substrate in there and working out a finally hardscape, and maybe even starting some emersed growth. thanks for the help and criticisms, without them I'm sure my tank would end up looking terrible! but really, dont be shy, I need some harsh criticism, I want this done right the first time around. thanks!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I really like the rocks very unique~

I would try moving the positions of the actual rocks but keeping the spots. 

Try this and take a picture maybe?

The BIGest rock can you fit it behind the DW that goes behind it? 

Then put the one thats in the front left corner where that one was.

Finally pull the one thats in the back right looking for a place in the world where the rock was in the front left.

I think that will help provide the best "shape" to the scape.

Budgets never work too well with this hobby  

-Andrew


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I would agree, my budget was $800, I'm at around $1500....  :icon_evil :angryfire :angryfire :angryfire 

I just ordered 15lbs of zebra stone, my parents owed me some cash so they allowed it.

I have a question that I would desire to be answered. Would have buying 25lbs at the start yielded me better quality rocks than buying 10lbs then 15lbs, or was it a good choice as the size of my tank requires smaller stones, and 25lbs upfront would yield few but large stones? Thanks


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to say this, but those rocks are very ugly. You should have gone with Seiryu, Ryou, Manten or no stones at all. Just my opinion.

Heres some Ryou stones from aquaforest. the one next to my hand is 13lbs from a 20lbs order


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

They don't have seiryu stone, no one does, for sale that is. And in person, or perhaps with a better camera, you would see how nice the in-fact are, especially the level of texture and contrast. I'm sorry but I beg to differ, calling them ugly is pure opinion backed by emotional judgement. Regards


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok I'm not going to bother posting Hardscape pics until I have all 25lbs of Zebra stone. What you see in the pictures is 10lbs, 15lbs more are coming.

They will arrive on the 14th, and when the do, in goes the substrate, and the hardscape get finalized, see you then. :icon_roll :tongue: :redface:

Anyone have the answer to that question, wether or not it would have been better to buy 25lbs in one order, or if accidently separating them will result in rocks appropriately sized for my tank? Or will have splitting the orders result in many small, low quality stones? Or am I just being Paranoid cause I hate spending money the wrong way?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

How disappointing, I was clicking hoping to see a lot of zebra stones. (just kidding)

As for ordering stones in one or multiple orders, it depends on the seller.
If you can request for pictures/sizes then I don't see any difference.

Good luck on the hardscape!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

dekstr said:


> How disappointing, I was clicking hoping to see a lot of zebra stones. (just kidding)
> 
> As for ordering stones in one or multiple orders, it depends on the seller.
> If you can request for pictures/sizes then I don't see any difference.
> ...


Thanks, I think it will all work out just fine, I'm just a bit paranoid, lol


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just won some money playing poker, should I bump the order up to 20lbs?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

No keep the money for the next time you play poker so you can order 40 lbs the next time.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

dekstr said:


> No keep the money for the next time you play poker so you can order 40 lbs the next time.


Alright, nice. I won $60 pretty easily, lol


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

If you want more stone then bump the order up. You can always resell or trade any possible extras if needed.

The Zebra stone looks great.

-Andrew


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Pen3 said:


> Sorry to say this, but those rocks are very ugly. You should have gone with Seiryu, Ryou, Manten or no stones at all. Just my opinion.
> 
> Heres some Ryou stones from aquaforest. the one next to my hand is 13lbs from a 20lbs order


The stone by your hand is very nice but the others are plain and lack good texture. I think CmLaracy got the better stone overall, especially for what he's using it for. I wondered the same thing that you did when Cm posted that he was going to use zebra stone, until I checked out the zebra stone at my LFS. If you pick the right pieces it can look great for a much better price.

Those "seiryu stones" that ADA sells and everyone drools over are just nice weathered black granite that anyone can find in the right place. I am NOT against buying rocks, but sometimes its silly that people have to get a certain kind of rock just to emulate Mr. Amano. Nice rocks are nice rocks regardless of where they came from. My zebra stone looks the same if not better than Cm's and I got it for next to nothing compared to what aquaforest charges for the rock and shipping!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

see, I'm kinda throwing money to the wind here, and besides seiryu which is absent in America, I found the zebra stone to have the most of everything. texture, contrast, and color. they're simply beautiful


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just ordered the 20lbs of zebra stone so if the manzanita scape doesn't work out I'll go Iwagumi.

I'm 100% sure that I'm going to have LOTS of left over hardscape materials, manzanita and zebra stone, so start pming for you position in line... it totals at about 30lbs :icon_eek: of zebra and 20 pieces of manzanita. I'll start selling once I get the final hardscape, hurry before its all accounted
for :thumbsup:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Why not set up another tank?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

garuf said:


> Why not set up another tank?


you're a funny guy you know that?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Just thinking about it properly, how much is a tank, like £20 substrate another £20 you've got hardscape all you need is a light and filter the plants can be off cuts from this one, BAM a pleasing nano for your kitchen, bedroom, den or where ever.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

my dad would disown me, LOL


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

ha-ha, that's understandable. That's why I don't tell my mum I have an 11" nano fully set up just waiting to be filled with water in my room. 
The best of luck thought, make sure you get a fair price on them.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

now I have a slight dilemma if I go iwagumi. I won't have any problem getting a surplus of HC as I have an $80 credit to my LFS which has superb HC. BUT, what do I do with the plants I already ordered to have shipping on the 14th, the day my rocks come, the day I decide if I'm going iwagumi or not. I already payed for the Narrow Leaf java, but not the Cyperus and Eleocahris Viv. Should I tell Lowcaster to ship on the 15th, and then cancel on the 14th if I end up changing to Iwagumi? Or should I just set my mind on it that I will not go Iwagumi right now? IDK, I'd feel like a jerk canceling the orders the day before shipment.


PS the 14th is the grand posting of the Official first 75P thread, lol
PSS what I meant by first is that there not one journal of a 75 on this forum or aquticplantcentral. lol
PSSS :angel:


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Where is your lfs that sells HC?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Fish Town, U.S.A
735 Route 17, Ramsey, New Jersey 07446 
:icon_wink


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*Raw stand pics*

Here's some raw, out of date pics of the stand, which will be done on friday or monday.
















































And by the 14th I will have 30lbs of Zebra Stone :red_mouth


Sry the pics are from my iPhone, so there not great quality, 2mp


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

Put me on the list for some of that extra manzanita you speak of.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

your #1 on the list


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

i thought i was first on the list?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

o yeah, I forgot, you asked so long ago, lol. Sorry taintedglory, he is first on the list, he asked only like 3 months ago! lol :hihi:


----------



## Tainted Glory (Dec 7, 2006)

HAHA no big deal man. Just shoot me a PM when you make up your mind and its my turn. I'm 10 minutes away and can stop by any time.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

O yeah, wow, that makes it easy, no shipping! Well, you're 2nd on the list so don't sweat it, unless Mr.JG has been planing a 90gal or something, lol :icon_lol:


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

hehe nah I was just messin' with ya. I just need a few longer accent pieces to give a little height to my 10G hex scape without blocking too much light. Second post from the PS3 w00t!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

hahaha, nice, my friend has a ps3. I make most of my posts, like this one, from my iPhone, w00tx2! PwN3d l01zorz z0mg

and most of my paypal transactions....


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, just letting you know I started the official thread!


----------

